# Going for a job interview when pregnant



## emefox (6 Jul 2006)

I am 7 months pregnant and due to go for a job interview for my dream job next week.  

I’m just not sure how to approach the subject of maternity leave during the interview? I don’t want them to think I am taking the piss by attending the interview when I am obviously pregnant and , taking my maternity leave, would not be able to start work until Jan 2007 at the earliest, but this job rarely comes up and I didn’t want to miss the chance to go for it now as one may not come up again for years.  

It is with a semi state company and I know they are really windy about discriminating on the basis of pregnancy but I would be willing to be totally flexible in terms of starting with them earlier if necessary as I really do not want to loose the chance of going for this job.  People have said to me that I shouldn’t mention the pregnancy as it could scare them off but I think no matter what I wear my bump will be obvious and I want to be honest with them.


----------



## Art (6 Jul 2006)

Say absolutely nothing about it. It will only cause problems if you do and will detract from your overall performance. It will not figure in their scoring of your performance if you make an issue of it. As you say it is obvious anyway - therefore what is the point in talking about it.


----------



## Dowee (6 Jul 2006)

IMHO I wouldn't think that not mentioning it is good idea as it is clearly an issue that would have to be addressed if you got the job. As you are currently 7 months pregnant I assume you would be going on leave in around 1 and 1/2 months. If you are working somewhere at the moment there would be a notice period to serve etc which means that if you got the job you'd only be there for a few weeks before you had to go on leave. As this is hardly a normal scenario I personally feel it needs to be discussed with them. Perhaps if you are the right candidate they would be willing to hold off until Jan '07 for you to take it. There might be something they can do in the interim. I think making your plans very clear to them from the outset is the best option as otherwise they might come to incorrect conclusions.


----------



## Snork Maiden (22 Jul 2006)

The employer can not discriminate against you during the interview process because you are pregnant.  If you are the best candidate for the job regardless of whether you are 7 weeks, 7 mths or 8.5 mths pregnant you SHOULD be successful.  The interviewer(s) also can not make any remarks or comments (negatively or otherwise) during the interview process about your appearance (in your case your bump) or your family status (with child).  This would be considered discrimination under the Employment Equality Acts 1998,2004 (EEA).  The logistics of how/when you start should only be discussed at offer/acceptance and not be conditional.  Being a semi-state company I would imagine that they should be very much aware of the EEA and less likely to breach the act then some private companies.......Hope the interview goes well!


----------



## antoinew (1 Aug 2006)

Hi, I'm in the same boat. A perfect job has arisen just 10 mins from home. However I'm 4 months pregnant (not too obvious) and like you I'd like to be up front with the interviewer but if it's gonna damage my chances of getting the job, of course I should avoid the subject. How does anyone know, anyway, if you have been discriminated against when the decision is made behind closed doors and you don't know who else has been interviewed & what qualifications they have? Have you had any luck in getting info on how to deal with this issue? I'd appreciate of you would let me know. I'm in the process of getting advice on how to approach this one. Will let you know how I get on...............by the way have you gone for the interview yet? Good luck!


----------



## ellamac (1 Aug 2006)

Hi - sorry but you both need to be upfront on this.  There will be no discrimination at all but honesty is the best policy.  I'm in HR and we have recruited a lady last month who was 7 months pregnant and as she was the most suitable candidate we confirmed with her that she can start in Jan/Feb next.  This is fair - what would be unfair is to start employment and then expect new employer to pay maternity pay etc - so be honest and it will work out.


----------



## fatmanknows (1 Aug 2006)

I have owned and run a number of businesses. I for one would be appalled and  none too impressed with someone seeking employment from me and then expecting me to pick up a tab for maternatity leave from practically day one, not to mention the whole inconveience of finding temp to fill in whilst your on leave. Explain from the start that you neither expect nor wish the cost of your impending leave to be placed upon them - all other things going well you can only then expect to be successful at interview. People can spout on about Employment Equality Acts all they like and what rights they are entitled to - what about the rights of the employer - if they had no part in getting you pregnant surely there should be no onus placed on them in paying for it. 

For a small company the the above view been is even more pronounced.


----------



## earwig30 (1 Aug 2006)

I have several friends who were in your situation and got the job. Some were up front and some were not. Do whatever you are comfortable with yourself and decide before you go in so you are feeling as comfortable as possible. The rules regarding what you can be asked and what you cannot be asked are there for good sound reasons. Remember, however, that the  question 'when will you be available to take up this position?' is often asked and be prepared with your answer.


----------



## fatmanknows (1 Aug 2006)

jaybird said:
			
		

> Maternity leave pay is from the Government, not the employer, unless the employer chooses to top up the pay. So you would not be "picking up the tab". Would you prefer that pregnant women never apply for jobs? If a woman is made redundant while pregnant what is she supposed to do to to live on? If a pregnant woman interviews for the job and is the best candidate she should get it, end of story. Unfortunatly most people will discriminate because it may be a little inconvenient to them,so they will hire someone less competent or qualified and probably male.
> I went for several interviews while pregnant and it was clear on more than one occasion that the main reason I didn't get the job was because I was pregnant. The difficult part is proving it.


 
There most certainly is a cost to the employer - Govt portion is only contribution to cost. There are other costs and not to mention considerable inconveniences and disprutions to an employer.

It is no little inconvenient matter to an employer - particularily a small one. It is attitudes like this that would scare the pants of an employer from employing someone already pregnant. Perhaps a more reasonable employee would wait until they have proven their worth to an employer before expecting the employer to suffer any costs and inconveniences.


----------



## slave1 (1 Aug 2006)

If only women would stop getting pregant, life would be so much easier.
Look all our mothers were pregnant, I know fewer mothers worked "back then" but wether a lady is pregnant or not if she is the best canditate she deserves the position, hopefully the narrow minded employer will see past the short term and think of the long term benefit the canditate will bring to the company.
Why not extend the comment for newly married women who are "bound" to be getting pregnant soon, why hire them??
This is 2006 and its a pity the legislation - which is good - is required at all.
AFAIK the protection for pregnant ladies goes all the way to the CV stage so even before the interview.
My advice is say nothing, its obvious you are pregnant but if you raise the point then it can become a topic of conversation.
Relax and be yourself, good luck


----------



## daveyboy (2 Aug 2006)

Discrimination on these grounds is taken very seriously by the Equality Tribunal and the Employment Appeals Tribunal (dismissal on these grounds is deemed automatically unfair). 
You are entitled to copies of the interview notes under the Freedom of Information Act if you feel you were really wronged.
However, outside of what the law says, the reality is that the HR person in the semi-state body will not be your line manager, so don't fret about saying nothing if it is not noticable. They will just have to accept it when you tell them later. You have entitlements, passed by the Oireachtas, who we voted in, and those entitlements are there to encourage yee women to go forth and reproduce so that there will be enough nippers to pay our pensions. You are doing the State a service.
If it is highly obvious, probably better to be honest. Some employers see kids and think stability. 
Best of luck with the job.


----------



## bskinti (6 Aug 2006)

As an employer with a number of employees and 1 going on M leave soon I think you should say exactly what you said in your thread, it explains the sort of person you are and what this job means to you,. Just look at the support your getting here by your honesty,


----------

